# UK Hoops/Calipari Recruiting



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I've heard quite a bit of talk about several big name guys turning into "strong leans" toward UK recently. How many of these guys actually commit in the next 2 years? I'd like to hear the opinions of both our UK fans and the non-UK fans around here.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: UK/Calipari Recruiting*

BTW if you didn't remember, here's the list of guys that committed to the Wildcats in '09?

*2009*
John Wall, PG
Eric Bledsoe, PG
Jon Hood, SF
Darnell Dodson, SF
Demarcus Cousins, C
Daniel Orton, C

You have to assume that Wall, Cousins, and Patterson are all gone after this season. That still leave too many PG's on the roster if all these "strong leans" commit.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: UK/Calipari Recruiting*

I've heard Gilchrist and Lamb's names mentioned. I really want Gilchrist. He is a freakin' beast. I hope we get Knight. Never thought there would be a chance a Knight would be wearing a UK uniform either...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: UK/Calipari Recruiting*

wasnt there rumors this past week that Selby had committed? no truth to that?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: UK/Calipari Recruiting*



BlueBaron said:


> I've heard Gilchrist and Lamb's names mentioned. I really want Gilchrist. He is a freakin' beast. *I hope we get Knight.* Never thought there would be a chance a Knight would be wearing a UK uniform either...


You're a greedy mother****er, man. 

it ain't no fun if the homies can't have none..


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: UK/Calipari Recruiting*



TM said:


> wasnt there rumors this past week that Selby had committed? no truth to that?


I'll have to check out some UK sites and see. Hadn't heard anything.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: UK/Calipari Recruiting*



Rather Unique said:


> You're a greedy mother****er, man.
> 
> it ain't no fun if the homies can't have none..


:lol: Sorry. I just want to WIN for a change.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: UK/Calipari Recruiting*



BlueBaron said:


> I'll have to check out some UK sites and see. Hadn't heard anything.


i saw it on a duke message board, so i'm sure it's extremely accurate


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: UK/Calipari Recruiting*

hmh, he'll fit right in. not playin a LICK of defense, but that's ok, he'll put on a show!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: UK/Calipari Recruiting*

some UK pickup ball


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thankfully for the rest of the college ball world, World Wide Wes doesn't have connections up in the NCAA trophy room.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

and the list just keeps getting bigger. Jeff Goodman's Twitter:



> *goodmanonfox: *Tobias Harris - who had as dominant a July as anyone in the country - just confirmed to me he landed in Lexington and is visiting UK today.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I heard Knight and Lamb has Kansas very high on their lists. I think the next few years there will be war between Kansas and Kentucky on Recruits. You have the best non cheater recruiter in Self and the somewhat cheater in JOhn C. Just kidding UK fans not


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^I dont recall Self beating Williams on recruits.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Everybody cheats... everybody doesn't get caught... :lol:

Thanks for the update TM. It keeps getting better and better! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: UK/Calipari Recruiting*



Rather Unique said:


> it ain't no fun if the homies can't have none..



:laugh: Best Snoop reference I have seen


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gilchrist is a lock to UK at this point. The others are all pretty much possibilities.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

HB said:


> ^I dont recall Self beating Williams on recruits.



plus Roy is a hiborcrit. He never recruited east of Mississippi river for the respect of UNC, but he is not doing that for Kansas not recruiting west of Mississippi.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Pro-Am Report*


> *John Wall* added 15 points and looked really good coming off a sensational effort the evening before. Wall *looks to be an inch taller and has put on significant muscle or added size* since I last saw him play.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

:laugh: thats just not fair.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

That's so great! He is going to be so much fun to watch for one year!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

such a classy guy that Johnny C

*Calipari says UK fans need to show respect to Pitino*


> John Calipari wants Kentucky fans to be on their best behavior when Louisville and coach Rick Pitino arrive in Lexington for a non-conference game this season.
> 
> He said he plans to instruct UK fans in the same manner as he did UMass fans when Rhode Island's campus experienced a gambling scandal in 1992. He warned the people who followed the Minutemen that if they did anything to embarrass the school, he would leave the floor and refuse to coach the game.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Oh good grief...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man their sched is weak as heck. UNC, Conn and Louisville are the only non-conference ranked teams they will be facing, compare that to Texas, Syracuse, California, Michigan State, Kentucky and Ohio State that UNC will go against, and this is before tackling conference play.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

It's not much different than it usually is. We've also got UVA or Stanford and what has to be an improved Indiana team. I'd love a series with Duke or Michigan State though.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

is that series with Duke not gonna happen this year? i know they were talking about it a few weeks ago.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I guess not. I had high hopes.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

This is a no win situation for Kentucky. Teflon John is going to stay dirty, and even if they win a National Championship it's not going to stick when he moves on.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ya know I dont think they care, as CDR said, you cant take away the memories lol


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

wow....

*'Other' Kentucky Freshman Guard Wall's Equal *


> "Eric (Bledsoe) may be better," Hughley said. "I've seen them both.”
> 
> "Eric can change speeds while John goes one speed," he added. "Both will get better at shooting it. It's not that they can't. It's that they've both been able to go by people easily."
> 
> ...


You been hearing this BB?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I've heard he was a great passer but I hadn't heard anyone claim he was Wall's equal. This is certainly encouraging news to say the least.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*UK notebook: Calipari keeps players fresh*


> "I want them fresh," he said. "I want them mentally fresh. I want them physically fresh. And they'll be at their best. If we can't win at our best, then we're not winning."
> 
> As the season unfolds, Calipari wants to gradually reduce practice times. Less than two-hour workouts in February, no more than an hour in March.
> 
> "My thing is less is better as the year goes on," he said. "I'm not going to get them in any more shape in March. They're not going to fall out of shape in March. And I'm not having any basketball genius stuff in March."


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

On a totally unrelated subject...



> Papa John's is also partnering with Coach Cal with a special copy of his new book, Bounce Back, including his autograph. Customers can order a large three-topping pizza and get the book all for $30 by going online to www.papajohns.com and using the promo code, "BOUNCE."


http://ir.papajohns.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=415993

I think I'll be eating some pizza soon...


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

BlueBaron said:


> On a totally unrelated subject...
> 
> http://ir.papajohns.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=415993
> 
> I think I'll be eating some pizza soon...


Is this a national offer? I actually might do that. Im a big Calipari fan, especially after he sold Miller on taking the UA job


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Yes it is. I'll be getting mine soon.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

BlueBaron said:


> Yes it is. I'll be getting mine soon.


Nice, I would love to read it and then add it to my autograph collection, should the autograph be on the front cover lol (that would be saweeeet)


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I would guess that it would be on the inside of the cover... too bad you can't get it personalized.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Didn't Billy G promise the kid 20+ shots per game when he was recruiting PP?

*Cal: Is Patterson ‘kidding’ by taking 7 shots?*


> “I got on Patrick,” the UK coach said Thursday. “ ‘You took seven shots. You kidding me?’ ”


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

So will Calipari really get them to be balanced?

*Wall dominant in Cats 117-52 win*


> "This is a post-up team, too," Calipari said. "More of a post-up team than I've ever coached in my life. Some games we'll have to try to throw it to the post 50 times. They're big and huge."


There's video in the link above too


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Not sure about throwing it into the post 50 times, but I think you are gonna see the big men sprint down the floor and post up early in order to keep Calipari's tempo.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Poole better than Wall??

*Poole Jr. a strong start to class of 2010*


> After noting that ESPN rated Poole at No. 50 or 51, Biancardi said, "He could be better than that. He's coming on strong, 6-4, 6-5 and built like a man. He fits the dribble-drive to a T. From 17 feet in, he can really dominate."


----------

